# Rezepte Nicht Vollständig Im Profil Vermerkt



## Andarius (27. August 2006)

hmm ist vielleicht eine dumme frage....aber kann es sein das nicht alle Rezepte übertragen werden bei blasc?? Mir fehlen ein paar im Profil. 

Auf der "alten Seite" waren sie alle korrekt vermerkt ...auf der "neuen" Seite nicht. Hab mein Profil schon mehrfach hochgeladen seit ihr hier bei Buffed seid aber ein Teil der Rezepte bleibt verschwunden.


----------



## Rendex (27. August 2006)

Jo ich hab das gleiche Problem. 
Ich weiß nicht ob sie auf der alten Seite komplett waren, aber hier fehlen definitiv einige...


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

Ich glaube, da gibt es ein Problem mit dem Umlauten. Ich hab da jetzt eine kleine Änderung eingebaut, habe aber grad keine Möglichkeit die zu testen.

Könnt ihr mir bitte bescheidsagen, ob es was gebracht hat?


----------



## Andarius (27. August 2006)

also z.b der lavagürtel ist bei mir immernoch nicht da...letzte aktualisierung war bei mir 13.27 uhr


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

OK, 2. Versuch. Jetzt sollte es aber gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minotaurus (27. August 2006)

Jez schauts sehr gut aus,   dürfte alles Übernommen sein.

Danke für Hilfe

Mino


----------



## Andarius (28. August 2006)

langsam glaube ich das das Proggi was gegen meinen Lavagürtel hat. Denn nur der fehlt weiterhin. Ansonsten sind jetzt alle da.


----------

